# Breeding Neolamp Leleupi & Julies



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey everyone, so I've decided to give breeding Tanganyikans a try since they are my favorite African Cichlids. I'm primarily fond of Leleupi, all the Neo. Brichardi lookalikes and Julies, primarily Marlieri, Regani, Dickfeldi & Marksmithi if I can find those.

I'm trying to figure out how to make pairs of each type, type of tanks and a good female to make ratio.

I have room for 5-7 75 & 50 Gallon tanks. Here's a few questions, if anyone feels like helping me out.

1. A pair of Brichardi will be going either in a 50 or 75 gallon. Is it wise to add more than 1 female or male and can any of the other Neo. Pulcher/other Neo. Long tail types be added in the same tank. How about a pair of Julies? I know once the Brichardi types spawn they like to take over pretty much 3/4 of the tank. Also I don't want to create hybrids therefore if a pair of Neolamp. and a pair of Julie type can co-exist together that would give me great flexibilty as I can have perhaps 2 50-75 gal. aquariums with 2 types of each species. Is this wise?

2. Pretty much the same question for Leleupi. Should these be kept in a species tank better? I have a pair now, and getting another pair from a breeder. I also have a lone male in my Frontosa tank. I feel like finding him a female partner. By the way, can Leleupi males be differentiated by the longness or pointyness of their top dorsal fin?

3. What is your favorite Julie species? I really like the darker ones with unique zebra type of patterns. I currently have a lone Dickfeldi, Transcriptus and Regani. I have the region they came from written down somewhere. It was funny how the Dickfeldi detested the Regani but not the Transcriptus. Perhaps they looked too alike. So I added the Trans and Regani in the 125 gallon with the Fronts for now. All my fish are about 1.5-2.25" in length. Really like these ones. Not sure where to put them or how to split them in which tanks though. Would a species only tank be best or do they prefer some other tankmates. Also, is there a way to sex them?

4. Is it better to buy a few types of the same species from one source and a few from another source? Or getting one small batch from the same pkace just as good?

5. My parameters are always 8.2-8.4 ph (But can be raised higher if need be), Kh is now 8-10 with the added Coral reef rocks and 13-17 Gh. All can be raised or lowered. I'm thinking with going with 80F temp (currently 78.5) and doing 20% water changes twice a week. Should I modify any parameter and Is there other parameters I should be testing such as Iron, Calcium, etc.

6. I plan on adding one small Ancistrus pleco species in each tank as they are extreme workaholics! Would they ever eat eggs though if they bumped into them?

7. I undestand there are different methods for removing eggs or fry from mouthbrooders but what about these sneaky cave spawners? Should I just leave the eggs and fry in the tank?

Alright enough questions I guess. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

easywolf31 said:


> 1. A pair of Brichardi will be going either in a 50 or 75 gallon. Is it wise to add more than 1 female or male and can any of the other Neo. Pulcher/other Neo. Long tail types be added in the same tank. How about a pair of Julies? I know once the Brichardi types spawn they like to take over pretty much 3/4 of the tank. Also I don't want to create hybrids therefore if a pair of Neolamp. and a pair of Julie type can co-exist together that would give me great flexibilty as I can have perhaps 2 50-75 gal. aquariums with 2 types of each species. Is this wise?


If the brichardi/pulcher type has paired already, and is spawning, no, you wouldn't add anymore to that tank, and definitely not another pulcher/brichardi type. The larger Julidochromis regani, marlieri, marksmithi can be kept with pulcher/brichardi types in a 4ft tank, but they have to be established and paired up first, before adding the pulcher type. You'd have two large rock piles, one at each end, with space in the middle.



> 2. Pretty much the same question for Leleupi. Should these be kept in a species tank better? I have a pair now, and getting another pair from a breeder. I also have a lone male in my Frontosa tank. I feel like finding him a female partner. By the way, can Leleupi males be differentiated by the longness or pointyness of their top dorsal fin?


I've kept and bred leleupi in mixed tanks before. In a four foot tank, you'll end up with one male only. They can be bred with one male, four to six females though. Finnage isn't going to tell you much on leleupi... The males are considerably larger, both in length, and in body girth. Even at a small size, if you look at leleupi from above, the wide bodied ones are male, the narrow are female.

Frontosa aren't pairing fish... you'll want 4-5 females.



> 3. What is your favorite Julie species? I really like the darker ones with unique zebra type of patterns. I currently have a lone Dickfeldi, Transcriptus and Regani. I have the region they came from written down somewhere. It was funny how the Dickfeldi detested the Regani but not the Transcriptus. Perhaps they looked too alike. So I added the Trans and Regani in the 125 gallon with the Fronts for now. All my fish are about 1.5-2.25" in length. Really like these ones. Not sure where to put them or how to split them in which tanks though. Would a species only tank be best or do they prefer some other tankmates. Also, is there a way to sex them?


You pick which type you like, and get 4-6 of each, and let them pair off. My favourite are the Julidochromis sp. "Gombe".... some people call marlieri, some transcriptus... but the type from Gombe. My second favourite are marlieri, then marksmithi. I currently have Gombe, marlieri, marksmithi and dickfeldi.



> 4. Is it better to buy a few types of the same species from one source and a few from another source? Or getting one small batch from the same pkace just as good?


Just get good quality fish. If you have a group of 5-6 to choose from, and they choose their own mate, it doesn't matter too much if they are from the same source.



> 5. My parameters are always 8.2-8.4 ph (But can be raised higher if need be), Kh is now 8-10 with the added Coral reef rocks and 13-17 Gh. All can be raised or lowered. I'm thinking with going with 80F temp (currently 78.5) and doing 20% water changes twice a week. Should I modify any parameter and Is there other parameters I should be testing such as Iron, Calcium, etc.


Don't mess with the water out of the tap. As long as it is above 7.6ph, clean water (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate), stable is more important than anything else. 78F is best.



> 6. I plan on adding one small Ancistrus pleco species in each tank as they are extreme workaholics! Would they ever eat eggs though if they bumped into them?


Yes, they will eat the eggs.



> 7. I undestand there are different methods for removing eggs or fry from mouthbrooders but what about these sneaky cave spawners? Should I just leave the eggs and fry in the tank?


Fry can be left in the tank in species tanks... though older fry can pick off or out compete younger fry, and older fry can sometimes be killed by parents... especially males. If you want to raise the most babies, remove the fry as soon as possible... though to me, watching parent rear fry, is the most enjoyable part, I'm not a farmer.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, great info man! Thanks really appreciate it!

A few thoughts:



Fogelhund said:


> If the brichardi/pulcher type has paired already, and is spawning, no, you wouldn't add anymore to that tank, and definitely not another pulcher/brichardi type. The larger Julidochromis regani, marlieri, marksmithi can be kept with pulcher/brichardi types in a 4ft tank, but they have to be established and paired up first, before adding the pulcher type. You'd have two large rock piles, one at each end, with space in the middle.


May I ask what is the reason having a Juli paired up first before adding the pulcher type pair or group? Very curious.

2. Pretty much the same question for Leleupi. Should these be kept in a species tank better? I have a pair now, and getting another pair from a breeder. I also have a lone male in my Frontosa tank. I feel like finding him a female partner. By the way, can Leleupi males be differentiated by the longness or pointyness of their top dorsal fin?



> I've kept and bred leleupi in mixed tanks before. In a four foot tank, you'll end up with one male only. They can be bred with one male, four to six females though. Finnage isn't going to tell you much on leleupi... The males are considerably larger, both in length, and in body girth. Even at a small size, if you look at leleupi from above, the wide bodied ones are male, the narrow are female.
> 
> Frontosa aren't pairing fish... you'll want 4-5 females.


When you were breeding them, were you taking out the eggs or fry? Do they eat their young at some point? Perhaps take them out before or right after they spawn? I would like to leave them raise there young, because as you mentioned, that's great to watch!



> You pick which type you like, and get 4-6 of each, and let them pair off. My favourite are the Julidochromis sp. "Gombe".... some people call marlieri, some transcriptus... but the type from Gombe. My second favourite are marlieri, then marksmithi. I currently have Gombe, marlieri, marksmithi and dickfeldi.


I like these ones: Julidochromis regani (Kachese) Julidochromis marlieri (Katili) and currently have a Julidochromis regani (Kipili). I have a Transcriptus that resembles very much the Gombe. Very nice fish. Do you find the information such as size, etc very accurate on this nice site in the cichlid species section?



> Just get good quality fish. If you have a group of 5-6 to choose from, and they choose their own mate, it doesn't matter too much if they are from the same source.


Understood, thank you.



> Don't mess with the water out of the tap. As long as it is above 7.6ph, clean water (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate), stable is more important than anything else. 78F is best.


I always liked 78F best as well, I had just finished watching a video from a breeder saying 80F-82F was better for breeding, less diseases, faster growth, etc but that was for Malawi Peacocks. Is that lake hotter by any chance? Also I was thinking that since these type of cichlids (Julies, Leleupi, maybe Brichardi types) live in much shallower waters than say Frontosas, maybe the water there is hotter? I've ordered some nice Tanganyika books by Brichard, Konings & Loiselle so maybe I'll learn more there and stop asking you all these questions lol. Do you have a favorite book on Tangs?



> Yes, they will eat the eggs.


Wow, thanks man, you just saved me a lot of money and time as I was about to get one small one for each aquarium. Not that I'm lazy or anything to watch and manage algae growth (I've also noticed about a 90% reduction in growth ever since I've added China leds) but if Plecos are out of the question, and Nerite snails lay unremovable eggs if less than a dozen or more in a tank, is there a certain algae eater that you would recommend in breeding Tang tanks? I checked on Corys, Otos, etc some say any fish will take a bite on eggs. I see my cichlids chasing away the pleco and can imagine what they would do to him if they spawned, just worried about what will happen at night.



> Fry can be left in the tank in species tanks... though older fry can pick off or out compete younger fry, and older fry can sometimes be killed by parents... especially males. If you want to raise the most babies, remove the fry as soon as possible... though to me, watching parent rear fry, is the most enjoyable part, I'm not a farmer.


Were you removing the fry once there was a new spawn, or noticed they were eating them?

One question on water changes in paired tanks, what is best you think? Once or twice a week @ 20% water change?

Thanks again buddy.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

easywolf31 said:


> May I ask what is the reason having a Juli paired up first before adding the pulcher type pair or group? Very curious.


If the pulcher type pair up first, they might take over the whole tank, and not let the Juli's into rocks.



> When you were breeding them, were you taking out the eggs or fry? Do they eat their young at some point? Perhaps take them out before or right after they spawn? I would like to leave them raise there young, because as you mentioned, that's great to watch!


They eventually just stopped breeding... I had fry to 2" in with them.



> I like these ones: Julidochromis regani (Kachese) Julidochromis marlieri (Katili) and currently have a Julidochromis regani (Kipili). I have a Transcriptus that resembles very much the Gombe. Very nice fish. Do you find the information such as size, etc very accurate on this nice site in the cichlid species section?


Yes, most of the info is accurate... I wrote most of that.



> I always liked 78F best as well, I had just finished watching a video from a breeder saying 80F-82F was better for breeding, less diseases, faster growth, etc but that was for Malawi Peacocks. Is that lake hotter by any chance? Also I was thinking that since these type of cichlids (Julies, Leleupi, maybe Brichardi types) live in much shallower waters than say Frontosas, maybe the water there is hotter? I've ordered some nice Tanganyika books by Brichard, Konings & Loiselle so maybe I'll learn more there and stop asking you all these questions lol. Do you have a favorite book on Tangs?


You will get faster growth with hotter temperatures... and shorter life spans. Temp of the lakes is not 80-82F. The temp doesn't change much with the depth the cichlids are at... though obviously in very shallow it could be warmer... but I'm talking 3-4 feet. I like Brichard and Konings books.



> Were you removing the fry once there was a new spawn, or noticed they were eating them?
> 
> One question on water changes in paired tanks, what is best you think? Once or twice a week @ 20% water change?


I've done both, left fry in, taken them out... some fish will eat previous spawns, some won't, and it sometimes comes down to the pair, more than the species.

More water changes is better... though sometimes Julidochromis prefer less.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

A couple comments to add to Fogelhund's response:

2. Leleupi are notoriously aggressive. Mine would not tolerate julies as tankmates. Calvus they would, to some extent. You'll end up with one male, plus some number of females. That number might be zero in a small tank, as the males can be very hard on the females.

3. I'm a fan of the Ornatus. They're mild-mannered, and will get along with most of the less aggressive tangs.

4. The problem with the multiple-sources approach is that some species differentiate themselves based on collection point. Unless you know for certain the sources both have fish from same point, I don't recommend mixing.

5. Agree with Fogelhund. Tank-raised fish are more adaptable than you think (WC too, perhaps, but I don't typically go that route).

6. Depends on the spawning species. Mine won't go near the Julie eggs, as it would get shredded by the parents if it tried.

7. Again, depends on the species. I usually let the julies raise the fry up until they're fairly good size, then remove before they're large enough to be rejected. Leleupi I removed fairly promptly after spawning.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask what is the reason having a Juli paired up first before adding the pulcher type pair or group? Very curious.
> ...


Will do 15-20% per 5 days, for Brichardis, 10-15% for Julies per week.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

awanderingmoose said:


> A couple comments to add to Fogelhund's response:
> 
> 2. Leleupi are notoriously aggressive. Mine would not tolerate julies as tankmates. Calvus they would, to some extent. You'll end up with one male, plus some number of females. That number might be zero in a small tank, as the males can be very hard on the females.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for this important info, can you please elaborate just a little bit why you would quickly remove the Leleupi fry? I'm guessing they were eating them after a few days or?


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey guys, I believe I've come an end (I think) to what I want to breed and how to setup each aquarium. Please let me know what you think, or if you see any major no-no's, or other stuff you'd be wary of attempting yourself.

Tank 1 - 140g (60"x24") 5 Blue dolphins (1 male) + 1 lone Juli.Dickfeldi, + 1 lone Neolamp. Olivaceous + 1 pair of Neolamp Leleupi.

Tank 2 - 125g (72x18) 5 Gibberosa Moba, 1 lone Blue Dolphin male, 1 pair of Juli. Marlieri Burundi, 1 Daffodil

Tank 3 - 125g (72x18) 7 Gibberosa Mpimbwe, 1 Lone Leleupi, 1 lone Juli. Transcriptus, 1 Juli. Marlieri Burundi

Tank 4 - 60g (48x16) 1 pair of N. Leleupi (Species tank)

Tank 5 - 60g (36x16) 1 pair of N. Brichardi (Species tank)

Tank 6 - 75g I pair of Blood Red Jewels

Tank 7 - 75g I pair of Green Texas Cichlids

I currently own all these fish right now and don't plan on getting anything else. (I think).


----------



## BrevisJnr (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm a little late to the party but I found Leleupi and Julidochromis Transcriptus hybridise in my 6ft tang tank :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BrevisJnr said:


> I'm a little late to the party but I found Leleupi and Julidochromis Transcriptus hybridise in my 6ft tang tank :fish:


Weird hybrids can, and do happen.... was this a case of no available mates? Did they actually pair up? Or one of those circumstances, where two species are spawning at the same time, and there is cross pollination?


----------

